# A walking Chili Pepper. Wild lookin.



## LightSpeed (Feb 22, 2012)

Anybody know what this is? First one I've ever seen.
When I first saw it, I was like......looks like a red pepper.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I will see what I can find! Cool shot, though! I would call your local agricultural extension service, and speak to their entemologist! Probably can ID it for you in a heartbeat!


----------



## Archer (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool. I've seen similar species but never that color.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 22, 2012)

Assasin bug.
I have some other images that show the long spike ( his mouth)
I figured he was dangerous by the coloring.
According to sources, he will bite ( or stick that spike in you) and cause pain.

Should be a cool shot once I finish with him in post.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 22, 2012)

LS.. how long was this puppy, approximately? Any other shots of it... top, bottom, head, etc?


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 22, 2012)

Very cool, I've only seen the green ones.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 22, 2012)

for a bug (eww) it is very cool, and good shot too


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LS.. how long was this puppy, approximately? Any other shots of it... top, bottom, head, etc?



Near as I could tell, the body length is a little under a half inch.
Shot him with a 100mm macro and 25mm extension tube...........but not nearly maxed out.
I was backed off pretty good.
I'll see what I can find..........


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow! Awesome looking bug and NICE SHOT!!!  The composition and focus is really good. The background contrasts nicely and adds to the overall feel IMO.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 22, 2012)

And of course, It just isn't my style, not to post an image of the subject looking the wrong way.


----------



## Dracaena (Feb 22, 2012)

It's awesome!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 22, 2012)

Great shots!
First thing that jumped to mind was "thats a juicy bug!"
Hakuna Matata


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 22, 2012)

Well ahh, thank ya, thank ya very much


----------

